# Bodymax Adjustable dumbbells 2 year hands on



## homeshredded (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

Long time lurker of the forums but finally a member! I've been using these board for years for info and advice and thought I'd finally give something back. I know there's always a lot of debate online about the mechanical adjustable dumbbells. I picked up a pair of the bodymax ones 2 years ago and they turned out to be one of the best pieces of equipment I've ever owned.

I wanted to share with you all my in-depth video review. I'm sure there's people out there thinking about buying a pair or still trying to make up there mind. What made me go for the Bodymax in the end was the metal plates.

So what do you guys think about adjustable dumbbells? Anyone else got a pair of these?


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Would love a set, but they are just so freaking expensive. Could easily pay £4-500 for a set with decent weight.

Which seems steep bearing in mind I paid only a bit more than that for an entire power cage, bench, weights, bars,, the lot setup.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

John. said:


> Would love a set, but they are just so freaking expensive. Could easily pay £4-500 for a set with decent weight.
> 
> Which seems steep bearing in mind I paid only a bit more than that for an entire power cage, bench, weights, bars,, the lot setup.


 I'm the same mate, got a proper set up with power rack, bench, barbell and weights etc and these would top it off nicely, Ive been keeping my eyes on ebay for them haha.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Only 32kg, but good price: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustable-Bodymax-York-Selectabell-Dumbbells-5-to-32kg-/291836530443?hash=item43f2d00f0b:g:7MgAAOSwExJXolFy


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah theyre the ones I was looking at, but haven't got the money at the moment, in the middle of purchasing a Bodymax CF820 lol.


----------

